# Video of attack helicopter vs. infantry.



## Sask HCAO (13 Feb 2006)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/helicopterkills.html

Attack helicopter vs. infantry. Bad day for these guys on the ground.


----------



## Fraser.g (13 Feb 2006)

An old vid, 

Think of the lessons learned though. Note that at the end of the vid they state that they identify a target that is wounded and then "hit him"

Geneva convention??

GF

This vid has been posted multiple times on this and other sites


----------



## ZipperHead (13 Feb 2006)

RN PRN said:
			
		

> An old vid,
> 
> Think of the lessons learned though. Note that at the end of the vid they state that they identify a target that is wounded and then "hit him"
> 
> ...



Maybe I missed an element of sarcasm, but I'm not sure I follow you on the Geneva Convention angle. Are you taking issue with shooting a wounded man (which I can't for the life of me understand why you wouldn't shoot a wounded combatant, unless you want to tie up the enemy resources (litter bearers, med facilities, etc to treat him) or the fact that they used such a high caliber/type of round (HE round?) on him? 

I'm serious. I really don't see a problem with what the helo pilot/gunner did there. Maybe that's just me, but we are trained to kill: not kinda-sorta wound a guy, and then let him stand up, pick up an RPG, and then shoot my ass. Call me callous, but that's just me.

Al


----------



## Sask HCAO (13 Feb 2006)

Allan Luomala said:
			
		

> ... but we are trained to kill: not kinda-sorta wound a guy, and then let him stand up, pick up an RPG, and then shoot my ***. Call me callous, but that's just me.



After seeing him get hit with whatever that was (20mm chaingun?), I don't think he was going to pick up anything, except maybe his intestines. It was amazing that he even survived the first barrage! 
Death was almost certainly imminent, in any event. The second blast was probably a waste of ammo, unless their intention was to put him out of his misery.


----------



## MG34 (17 Feb 2006)

You can tell when the board is slipping when medics start discussing tactics, the engageemnt was a good one,no Geneva Conv. issues,and teh tactics were sound and approved by the chain of command. You or I are in no position to second guess their actions.


----------



## starlight_cdn (17 Feb 2006)

MG34 said:
			
		

> You can tell when the board is slipping when medics start discussing tactics, the engageemnt was a good one,no Geneva Conv. issues,and teh tactics were sound and approved by the chain of command. You or I are in no position to second guess their actions.



With respect, they are not medics....They are nurses and health care adminstrators. Same branch-different world!!!

In response to the video, lite'em up, boys!! The enemy are combatants until the 5 S's are applied or they are dead!


----------



## Clément Barbeau Vermet (17 Feb 2006)

Not again that video about those nasty-mean-bad-hart less-inhuman-horrible-disrespectfull-war and atrocity making pilots that KILLED, can you imagine, their enemies.  :threat:  :skull:  >


----------

